# Do you women check guys out?



## Miserable (Jan 21, 2009)

When I was out eating tonight I noticed the girl who waited on me looking me up and down. I've never caught a chick doing something like this before and I'm wondering if she thought what I was wearing was ridiculous or if she was checking the goods out.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh, I look. Always.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

...yeah.

I try _really_ hard not to get caught, though.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Duh?

Women check me out all the time.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ugh, I was staring at a guy's crotch all day today. It was purely involuntary. I just couldn't.... stop.... looking. It was inexplicable. The more I tried not to look, the more I ended up looking. I think he saw, too. It's not like anything was going on, there, I was just... mystified. Anyway, I hope this answered your question.


----------



## Miserable (Jan 21, 2009)

Drella said:


> Ugh, I was staring at a guy's crotch all day today. It was purely involuntary. I just couldn't.... stop.... looking. It was inexplicable. The more I tried not to look, the more I ended up looking. I think he saw, too. It's not like anything was going on, there, I was just... mystified. Anyway, I hope this answered your question.


 So long as you weren't licking your lips while staring at his crotch you probably didn't scare him to much.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I never noticed a chick checking out the goods. Do they always do this or something?:lol


----------



## Miserable (Jan 21, 2009)

becks1789 said:


> She was definitely checking out the goods  Idk why guys think girls arent capable of checking guys out, suprisingly some girls think more similar to guys than you think.


 Being with my last girlfriend taught me women can be as sexual as men. Her sex drive was as strong as mine if not stronger. I haven't seen to many women checking guys out though. Well except for some old women at the pool which was disgusting.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I get checked out all the time. And the looks are usualy followed by phrases like "look how ugly he is"

But yeah, girls chek guys(or girls) out as much as guys do. They're just more subtle about it.


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah. I never look at them when they're facing my way though. No, no, no, can't make it look obvious.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Drella said:


> Ugh, I was staring at a guy's crotch all day today. It was purely involuntary. I just couldn't.... stop.... looking. It was inexplicable. The more I tried not to look, the more I ended up looking. I think he saw, too. It's not like anything was going on, there, I was just... mystified. Anyway, I hope this answered your question.


I do check guys out that catch my interest very discreetly and I'm guilty of doing what Drella mentioned above lol I hate when I do it! I just can't help it lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sometimes i just can't help it. i'm deprived of any guys in my life so my hormones make me a bit crazy just being in the vicinity of any.


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

haha yea for some reason i feel like girls never check out guys. i don't know why. maybe they're just better at being discreet :sus


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

forever_dreamer said:


> I do check guys out that catch my interest very discreetly and I'm guilty of doing what Drella mentioned above lol I hate when I do it! I just can't help it lol


Hahah, I don't think I have done that before. Maybe I would if the guys around here didn't wear their pants so low. What ever happened to not wearing pants baggy? Tight jeans looks so much better on guys. I can't ogle a jean crotch, it leaves too much to the imagination. I can sit and imagine without a figure to look upon.


----------



## Miserable (Jan 21, 2009)

Dreamer'sHideaway said:


> Hahah, I don't think I have done that before. Maybe I would if the guys around here didn't wear their pants so low. What ever happened to not wearing pants baggy? Tight jeans looks so much better on guys. I can't ogle a jean crotch, it leaves too much to the imagination. I can sit and imagine without a figure to look upon.


LMAO. What have I started?


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

Miserable said:


> LMAO. What have I started?


lol! this thread is so fun. It feels like is been an age since I have had a good time communicating with new people. Oh how I love this website...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Drella said:


> Ugh, I was staring at a guy's crotch all day today. It was purely involuntary. I just couldn't.... stop.... looking. It was inexplicable. The more I tried not to look, the more I ended up looking. I think he saw, too. It's not like anything was going on, there, I was just... mystified. Anyway, I hope this answered your question.


oh god, crotch-staring is the worse because once you think of it, even if you think "i hope i don't look at his crotch... " then you just can't stop and you have to keep glancing back. i don't even want to stare at their crotches (i swear!) but my eyes just wander.

same with cleavage. i don't want to look, but i can't stop!


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)

It is possible I've been checked out but I wouldn't know about it. Absolutely zero self-esteem.


----------



## adsf321dsa (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes. All the time.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

The worst case that I've ever experienced was when I was using the beach showers after a day of surfing and this girl who had an ice cream stand next to them was just staring hard core while I was rinsing off. Eh, I didn't mind, lol.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Because of this thread, I'm now going to be watching at work today for any chicks checking out my goods. Thanks SAS!:b


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> The worst case that I've ever experienced was when I was using the beach showers after a day of surfing and this girl who had an ice cream stand next to them was just staring hard core while I was rinsing off. Eh, I didn't mind, lol.


I check guys out...but I'm usually a lot more discreet than that. haha.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Of course, as long as I know he can't see me.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

becks1789 said:


> Idk why guys think girls arent capable of checking guys out, suprisingly some girls think more similar to guys than you think.


:agree


----------



## anxiousdude (Dec 7, 2008)

Girls enjoy staring at testicles through the pants. Sickos! lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> Ugh, I was staring at a guy's crotch all day today. It was purely involuntary. I just couldn't.... stop.... looking. It was inexplicable. The more I tried not to look, the more I ended up looking. I think he saw, too. It's not like anything was going on, there, I was just... mystified. Anyway, I hope this answered your question.


I've done this. The pants make it a challenge, what with the involuntary bulges in jeans courderoy and whatnot.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah my female coworkers at my old job used to discuss guys all the time and blatantly come out from behind the counter to check them out. Some of them where worse than guys. I've always found this behavior kind of appaling in men "Isn't she hot?" yeah sure so what? Do we have to spend so much time talking about how pretty someone is and how much you want to have sex with her? it's kind of amusing when women do it.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> oh god, crotch-staring is the worse because once you think of it, even if you think "i hope i don't look at his crotch... " then you just can't stop and you have to keep glancing back. i don't even want to stare at their crotches (i swear!) but my eyes just wander.
> 
> same with cleavage. i don't want to look, but i can't stop!


Yeah, I don't know what it is. It's hypnotizing. The worst part of my story is that, to stop staring at the guy's crotch, I found myself glancing over at the crotch of the guy next to him. Mentally, I told myself repeatedly that I would never look at their crotches again, but **** if my eyes listened. They probably think I'm a pervert now. I mean... I am, but still. 
Oh, and I never stare at nice cleavage (I look and admire, but eventually move on), but the really gross cleavage pulls my eyes in and never lets go.


----------



## Miserable (Jan 21, 2009)

Drella said:


> Yeah, I don't know what it is. It's hypnotizing. The worst part of my story is that, to stop staring at the guy's crotch, I found myself glancing over at the crotch of the guy next to him. Mentally, I told myself repeatedly that I would never look at their crotches again, but **** if my eyes listened. They probably think I'm a pervert now. I mean... I am, but still.
> Oh, and I never stare at nice cleavage (I look and admire, but eventually move on), but the really gross cleavage pulls my eyes in and never lets go.


LMAO

Have you ever thought about going into stand-up comedy? Anyways, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

All the time.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I am not blind. :evil

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes, it's possible that I check out the same boy in my class all the time at school and I'm going there right now. lol!


----------



## alipaige (Jan 8, 2009)

I do it all the time, but like the rest, I do it discreetly.

Girls are trickier than guys.
Most of us are all just undercover perverts.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Drella said:


> Yeah, I don't know what it is. It's hypnotizing. The worst part of my story is that, to stop staring at the guy's crotch, I found myself glancing over at the crotch of the guy next to him. Mentally, I told myself repeatedly that I would never look at their crotches again, but **** if my eyes listened. They probably think I'm a pervert now. I mean... I am, but still.
> Oh, and I never stare at nice cleavage (I look and admire, but eventually move on), but the really gross cleavage pulls my eyes in and never lets go.


You are pure comedy.


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea they do, they are just sly about it. Thats why they like to wear those big sunglasses so you can't see their eyes searching your genitalia.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Keep it clean or the thread will be closed.*


----------

